

Failures of the “Business Model Canvas” - tmetzner
http://adamtreister.com/post/45291373822/failures-of-alexander-osterwalders-business-model
Failures of Alexander Osterwalder’s “Business Model Canvas”
======
mead5432
The author is not putting the Business Model Canvas into the appropriate
context. The BMC should be used to structure the kernel of your business, not
create a new product. The Lean Canvas much better suited for iterating towards
the product/service offering. Once you have the product/service, you build the
business model around it.

------
rywalker
Yep — Lean Canvas is much stronger than Business Model Canvas for tech
startups.

